# Ghost Shrimp Rigging



## Fishing_Fool (Apr 6, 2015)

How does everyone prefer to rig their ghosties? Thank in advance for all the help for an upstart surf fisherman!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I thread the hook up thru its anus. Otherwise it flies off the hook


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

pyramid weight and #1 Kahle hook. Agree with hook through anus. Love those things for all surf fishing!


----------

